# Golden Looking for a Home



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I got an email from a friend in WA yesterday, she forwarded it to me because she knows I have goldens. Apparently a breeder friend in the east, knows of a golden that needs a home. 

He is 5 years old, well trained and the person looking for a home for this dog would like to find a home that would continue with his obedience showing. He is trained through Utility. Apparently, his owner died. If you know someone interested or want more information please let me know and I can forward the email address to you. 

The breeder looking is in SC but the dog is in CT.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

bump

I'll keep my ears open. 

If my parents were only ready for another dog, this would be perfect. I mentioned another dog to them yesterday, it was received with tears. Just not ready after Casey- he was too special.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

bump the message - hopefully this dog finds a GREAT HOME


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Contact the training facilities we have in the area. One is PawsNEffect in Hamden CT. We have many and someone may be looking. Also, contact Sunrise (she's a member here). She is in CT too and works her Goldens. So does Boomer'sMom. Brian may know someone and maybe Jill.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I posted this to my FB page, but sent a message directly to those people I know that train with their dogs, love Goldens, and live in CT.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I know of several dogs, 3 11 month old males and 2 adults, whose owner has died recently. Their owner died after a long illness, the dogs are started in Obedience, at least one is trained through Utility and has a CDX.

They are all in good hands, but the youngsters are looking for their forever homes. I can forward the info to anyone who contacts me. 

These dogs made their home in Florida, but either have or will shortly arrive in CT - the admirable person taking these dogs in was driving down to get them last I heard.

Oh - and per pictures that I have seen, these dogs are beautiful!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The youngsters whose breeder/owner died that have come to CT that I know of are:

Almost a year old, housebroken, walk nicely on lead and are well behaved. How far along they are in formal obedience training is not yet known (they are new to CT and their current home). They do need to go to individual homes so that they can begin to shine on their own.

In the words of the lady who now has them in her safekeeping:
_All in all, they will be extremely handsome, have basic manners, and will be nice dogs once they fill out, and get their individual homes_.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I appreciate all the bumps... I don't know the dog but thought I would try to spread the word. If anyone knows anyone to contact, I can give you all the email of the person who originated the email I received. It was forwarded from a friend, but I have emailed the originator before when I was looking for pups. 

So sad when owners die and there furry friend need new homes.


----------



## runner20 (Nov 14, 2010)

Very interested in Golden coming to CT. Our golden, Nadia, died at 13 years of age this past August and we are lost without her...thanks for passing along the info.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

runner20 said:


> Very interested in Golden coming to CT. Our golden, Nadia, died at 13 years of age this past August and we are lost without her...thanks for passing along the info.


Take 'em. These are gorgeous Sunfire/Casanova dogs from great breedings. They'll be really great looking with great temperaments. And apparently the 11 month old boys are already well along in their training.

I'm mostly writing to bump the thread again, but I doubt they're going to have a hard time placing these guys. They're PERFECT for people who want a great GR but don't want a young puppy.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Heck, I would take one if I didn't have two boys in the house already.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd take one if I could have two dogs!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She wants to place them, in a home, that they can get alot of attention, i think that she may want them to be only dogs, for now, i have contacted her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I might know someone in IL who would be very interested in one of them, for a pet home, not a performance home. Please PM me with more information if one is available, esp. one of the younger ones. Has to be suitable with kids.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Have you received the contact info? 



runner20 said:


> Very interested in Golden coming to CT. Our golden, Nadia, died at 13 years of age this past August and we are lost without her...thanks for passing along the info.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Pedigree: Casanova's Once Upon a Time

Here is the pedigree for the young boys (link is for their sister). A wonderful blending of conformation and obedience lines. If I didn't already have Flip when I saw this breeding I very likely would have taken one of these boys myself, it really caught my eye when I first saw it last year.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Pedigree: Casanova's Once Upon a Time
> 
> Here is the pedigree for the young boys (link is for their sister). A wonderful blending of conformation and obedience lines. If I didn't already have Flip when I saw this breeding I very likely would have taken one of these boys myself, it really caught my eye when I first saw it last year.


 
Me likey.... a LOT. :curtain:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

These boys are 1st cousins to Flip...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She also has two, 8wk. old pups, for sale, sunfire goldens.


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

I live in Connecticut and know someone who is ready to get a new Golden. Please send information about whom to contact. Thanks!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Go to sunfire goldens, all info., as far as litters, and the older pups is there, on their web sight.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I wonder if she is a member on here?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Barb of Sunfire? No she's not.

But I spoke to Lisa Weinberg of Windrush goldens and she said "the boys are very brave/bold and smart"


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Just wondering, if she was, yes they will be great dogs.


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> The youngsters whose breeder/owner died that have come to CT that I know of are:
> 
> Almost a year old, housebroken, walk nicely on lead and are well behaved. How far along they are in formal obedience training is not yet known (they are new to CT and their current home). They do need to go to individual homes so that they can begin to shine on their own.
> 
> ...


I sent you a PM, Sunrise! Hope I'm not too late.


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

goldensrbest said:


> Go to sunfire goldens, all info., as far as litters, and the older pups is there, on their web sight.


The older pups as in the ones mentioned by Sunrise?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, there were three, older pups, and some older goldens, also she had two pups from the latest litter. But that was afew weeks ago, just go to sunfire goldens, and e mail her.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Launi said:


> I sent you a PM, Sunrise! Hope I'm not too late.


Hi, sorry for the delayed response. I actually am unsure if the older pups have been sold yet, I did not ask Barb at the Cluster - she had the one prepping for his UD with her - what a beauty he is  .

Sunfire Golden Retrievers is the contact - good luck with your search.


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Hi, sorry for the delayed response. I actually am unsure if the older pups have been sold yet, I did not ask Barb at the Cluster - she had the one prepping for his UD with her - what a beauty he is  .
> 
> Sunfire Golden Retrievers is the contact - good luck with your search.


Thanks! I'll send over an email. Any idea how much they're fetching for? Should I expect the average well bred, pet-quality, 8-week-old puppy price, or more, because of the housetraining, etc.?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm afraid I don't really know how much Barb typically charges - I do know it is a sliding scale based on the parents and their titles - she is very easy to talk to though, so she'll let you know and might steer you elsewhere if she feels these pups would not be a good fit and knows others that might be ... 

Good luck


----------

